# Krills and lazerbrites?



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 3, 2001)

Well since there are numerous Krill bashers out there, why dont one of you sell me your old Krill (i said old not old and worn out!!) and ill test it to see if i like it (after i buy it of course). Email me at [email protected] if you are interested in a sale !!! P.S. I have been price checking them, so dont try to sell me one for retail !! P.P.S. If you sell them new for cheap, email me too !!! I want a Lazerbrite too, so email me if you have one for sale !!


----------



## cave dave (Oct 5, 2001)

I would actually like to get ahold of a non- operational krill for project I have in mind. The case has to be intact, I will pay for shipping + a couple bucks.


----------

